
How to Reach Female Solo Travelers, the Biggest Market in the US - morduno
https://ux.nearsoft.com/blog/travel/how-to-reach-female-solo-travelers-the-biggest-market-in-the-us/
======
rolph
so how does one do this without creating a dangerous situation for solo female
travellers?

just providing a tool to reveal a most probable place for solo female
destination looks like the beginning of an evil process. i suppose if there
was some number describing crimes against solo travellers, vs group travellers
compared for gender, that might give some hypothetical correlate to increased
vunerability to crime for the aforementioned groups.

lets reword the title and see what it looks like.

how to reach solo schoolkids walking home alone... how to reach solo latchkey
kids at home alone...

i hope these two ring some alarm, IMO just as the submission title should.

